# Close call shopping cart accident; I almost killed my little girl



## ellemenope (Jul 11, 2009)

Does anyone know why Trader Joes refuses to put out cart corrals and seems to discourage you taking your cart to your car?

I usually don't have much so I take the bag or two and carry DD to the car, leaving the shopping cart on the sidewalk like everyonw else.

Today, I had a crate of peaches and 2 large bags making it impossible to get everything to the car in one trip, so I thought I would roll the shopping cart to my car and then roll it back (with DD in it).

I set off the curb. Trader Joes has no ramps. Maybe they do way on the other side, but they really seem to be saying don't take your cart into the parking lot however they don't come right out and say that.

I pushed the first two wheels down the standard sized curb with some force with DD sitting in the shopping cart. I did not realize there was a small depression along the curb for drainage. It was very slight, but the two front wheels got stuck on the tiny lip where the depression comes back up and the black top starts. Honestly, to the naked eye it was just your standard curb/street setup.

So, the wheels for some reason stuck and that forced the front of the cart up into the air with so much force I swear it almost took my small frame with it. I had to brace myself and pull it down. I still don't really understand the physics of it.

It wasn't until I processed the whole thing later that I realized had the front of the cart flipped over the back and slammed down onto the cement, my daughters head first, she would have surely broken her neck or sufferred major traumatic brain injury. I truly feel she would be dead.

I am so shaken.

I am mad at myself. I am mad a trader joes (I don't blame them at all. It has always ticked me off that thier parking lot is set up that way.)

I don't think there is really a lesson here. It seems so freak. Just...Be careful out there.

I have go hug my little girl like crazy right now.


----------



## Tilia (Nov 18, 2006)

Oooh, that is scary. I am sorry that happened to you. I know, it is so hard to wrangle a little one walking along the cart in the parking lot. It is hard to figure out which is safer, the kid walking or riding in the cart.

I was pushing DD in the basket of the cart the other day. I pushed it around a rack and it felt like it was almost going to tip. Just her sitting slightly off-center in the basket made it almost tip when I turned that way. Scary!

I usually don't let her ride but she was getting tired of shopping.


----------



## marinak1977 (Feb 24, 2009)

so glad she (and you) are ok.


----------



## liliaceae (May 31, 2007)

That must have been so scary! I've had a close call with my son before, and it's really tough to deal with. Be gentle with yourself and give your daughter extra hugs and kisses! This being a parent stuff is really hard sometimes.


----------



## luv-my-boys (Dec 8, 2008)

hmm..not sure why your TJ dosent have them ours around here have cart corrals and people constantly patroling the lot to take your cart back when done. They tend to have a suggestion box at the front desk maybe asking for a cart corral.

Scary though I've had a few near misses with the boys several times with a variety of store carts.


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

So glad everyone is ok, how scary! Thanks for sharing your story, it will hopefully make everyone who reads it aware of what could happen and to be more careful. Shopping carts have caused lots of injuries both with proper use and improper use.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

How scary! I'm glad you're all ok.

All of the TJs I've been to aroudn here have cart corralls and ramps. I would write a letter to yours (or to corporate) and ask them to put them in at your store.


----------



## ChristyMarie (May 31, 2006)

(((HUGS)))

My T.J. also has cart corrals and ramps.

I'm really glad she's ok.


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

How scary!!! I'm glad she's ok!

Honestly, without ramps, aren't they violating the ADA? Don't they *have* to have ramps so that people in wheelchairs can shop there? I think I'd mention that to them...


----------



## ellemenope (Jul 11, 2009)

RE: shopping cart corrals and Trader Joes's

This particular TJ's is part of a strip mall and there is very limited parking. It is set-up where when you exit the store there are large baracades blocking you from pushing the carts into the parking lot. There is just not enough space so you cant get the cart through.

Everyone exits with their carts, pushes it into the baracades, takes their stuff out, and carries it to their car, leaving the carts slammed against the barricade. And, then as shoppers enter the store, they usually grab a recently discarded cart. Some people go around the barricades and down the curbs. I honestly feel the ramp was put way down away from TJ's to deter people from taking there carts into the parking lot. but, they could not barricade the entire storefront because it would block wheelchairs.

I don't blame TJ's at all. I know if I complained, they would say, "please, just ask for assistance next time." They have offered in the past. They are so nice there. I just hate feeling like I need help.

*I will never just casually push a cart down a curb again*. I will look on the other side of the store for a ramp or just take two trips with DD in my arms. Nobody is going to steal my peaches!

ETA: Thanks to everyone for their kind words.


----------



## cschick (Aug 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellemenope* 
RE: shopping cart corrals and Trader Joes's

This particular TJ's is part of a strip mall and there is very limited parking. It is set-up where when you exit the store there are large baracades blocking you from pushing the carts into the parking lot. There is just not enough space so you cant get the cart through.

That doesn't sound like it was a design decisions of Trader Joe's but rather one by the strip mall owners. If there's limited parking, I'm going to bet the managers of the strip mall have forbidden cart corrals since they take up parking spaces.

Our TJ's is also in an odd strip mall (it's mainly a mall rather than your traditional strip mall) and I think that the designers didn't quite have a grocery in mind when they planned the area, and they are limited as to were they are allowed to put their cart corrals by the current strip mall managers. But they do have two cart corrals--just not in the greatest locations or anywhere near where you end up parking on a busy Saturday.


----------



## lolar2 (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllyRae* 
How scary!!! I'm glad she's ok!

Honestly, without ramps, aren't they violating the ADA? Don't they *have* to have ramps so that people in wheelchairs can shop there? I think I'd mention that to them...

I was thinking that too. The strip mall owners might be in violation.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

The OP said there is a ramp, it's just a ways away from TJs. So they are in compliance. And there are lots of grandfathered laws for ADA stuff, meaning older buildings don't have to be as up to date as new construction. It's kind of strange really. But I bet anything they are in compliance for a building of their era.


----------



## Dr.Worm (Nov 20, 2001)

So glad you guys are ok!


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

Our Trader Joes doesn't need a ramp. I am going to say that is a design issue, but Trader Joes can force the landowner to do something about it. I would send a letter to them. It would make a friendlier welcome.


----------



## laughingfox (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm really glad you're both okay, that sounds like a very scary way to start the day.

We stopped going to our TJ's because the people in their parking lot at my local store are the absolute least considerate drivers I've ever seen. I have had to grab DD and _run_ from cars there more than once, cars that come flying at us as we're walking through a crosswalk, when they have a stop sign they're choosing to ignore.


----------



## ellemenope (Jul 11, 2009)

OP Here.

I went back to our Trader Joes's yesterday and scoped it out. It is a long strip mall in the shape of an L. TJ's is near one end. The ramp is in the middle so as to serve the whole strip mall. But, this is far from TJ's.

There are no cart corrals. none.

This weekend, I also happened to drive by two other TJ's in the area. They are set up the same way.

It is TJ's loss. I am sure that if it was more convienient I would buy much more of my groceries from them. As it is right now, I only go for TJ specialties.


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

so scary! it is hard to get the images out of our heads when things like that happen as we go about a normal day. it can all happen so quick. soooo glad your lo is ok.

we have several tj's within 20 mins of us-all diff kinds of set ups. we frequent the only one that sells the $3 chuck wine & since people are always rolling out of there w/ cases of wine, the cart/curb set up is better than others. but they only have a cart corral in front of the store. they do have tons of workers there to grab carts at the cars.

some of the other locations have awkward parking lots & such set ups though. and in general i find it to be stressful to go there despite the incredible prices on a few things we do love/need. such tiny spaces to navigate & you have to be so careful in checking exp dates. they keep exp food out ALL.THE.Time there...


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

((HUGS)) I'm so glad you're "only shaken" and that nobody actually got hurt.

Talk to the manager (or captain or whatever silly nautical name they have for the manager) at your local Trader Joe's store. I live near two separate TJ's and neither one is set up the way you describe. I can take the shopping cart to the car and then leave the carts in a corrall in the parking lot (though many people simply leave them in the parking lot between the parking slots.)

I'd suggest that, the next time you have too much to carry to your car in one trip, you ask an employee to help you carry things to the car.


----------



## thixle (Sep 26, 2007)

(((hugs))) super scary. Don't be ashamed to ask for help! Just a few years ago, a mom with a kid wouldn't have had to ask-- the bagger would simply ask, "Where did you park?"

Shopping cart dangers


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellemenope* 
OP Here.

I went back to our Trader Joes's yesterday and scoped it out. It is a long strip mall in the shape of an L. TJ's is near one end. The ramp is in the middle so as to serve the whole strip mall. But, this is far from TJ's.

There are no cart corrals. none.

This weekend, I also happened to drive by two other TJ's in the area. They are set up the same way.

It is TJ's loss. I am sure that if it was more convienient I would buy much more of my groceries from them. As it is right now, I only go for TJ specialties.









I've had a cart overturn, just in the middle of the parking lot, as I tried to get out of a fast car's way. Luckily no kids back then, and the driver then stopped and helped me reload the cart. And no eggs that trip







. Our TJs has a ramp, I THINK (I normally only buy a few things, one bag) but the parking lot IS crazy. Just an odd layout. It's one of the reasons, I, too, don't shop there much. Too much trouble!


----------



## noobmom (Jan 19, 2008)

So glad your DD is okay.

In the "old days" a lot of the grocery stores in my area were set up in the same way. There was a series of barricades to keep the carts near the store. The idea was that you left your groceries in the cart and pulled your car up to the curb to load them. Often there was an employee that kept an eye on everyone's stuff and loaded your groceries into your trunk for you. When we were older my mom usually left us with the cart while she went to get the car.

If you want to continue to shop at TJ's I would just leave the cart at the curb and pull the car up to load it. Chances are no one will touch/steal your groceries for the 5 minutes you're getting your DD into her carseat and driving up. Or you could wear your baby in a sling or similar when you leave the store.


----------



## SubliminalDarkness (Sep 9, 2009)

Definitely scary! I'm sorry that all happened.

Where we're from(not where we live now) all the grocery stores are like that. You're supposed to pull your car up to the store and unload directly into your car, keeping the cart at the store the whole time. To me, it doesn't seem unusual because all stores are like that, TJ's included, with the exception only of Costco that I can think of.


----------



## ellemenope (Jul 11, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noobmom* 
So glad your DD is okay.

In the "old days" a lot of the grocery stores in my area were set up in the same way. There was a series of barricades to keep the carts near the store. The idea was that you left your groceries in the cart and pulled your car up to the curb to load them. Often there was an employee that kept an eye on everyone's stuff and loaded your groceries into your trunk for you. When we were older my mom usually left us with the cart while she went to get the car.

*If you want to continue to shop at TJ's I would just leave the cart at the curb and pull the car up to load it*. Chances are no one will touch/steal your groceries for the 5 minutes you're getting your DD into her carseat and driving up. Or you could wear your baby in a sling or similar when you leave the store.


Oh. You see now I would have felt like a boob doing that before I read this. I have seen this before. I just though these people were being different.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellemenope* 
Oh. You see now I would have felt like a boob doing that before I read this. I have seen this before. I just though these people were being different.









I always thought it was an East coast West coast thing. In No. Virginia, this is how you do it, even still in some places. In So. California, I never see people doing that. I don't know what it's like in the other parts of the country, but I know my relatives from Wisconsin always thought the parcel pick-up lane was so strange. And now in NoVa, they do have more cart corrals.

Trader Joe's also has smaller carts and smaller weight limits on who can ride as a passenger. I think they overbalance more easily than other grocery carts, but I guess it depends on how full you've filled the basket part.


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

Yikes. Sorry about the bad experience.

I don't think it is a Trader Joes policy. I shop at least five different locations at Los Angeles and only one of them has an irritating cart policy, and that is dictated by their landlord.


----------

